# Trying to figure out Sump Pump size



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

I tried to Google this, but I can't seem to get the right answer.

I have a 90 Gallon saltwater tank. I am planning on moving it, and placing the sump tank in the basement. So about 10 feet below the display tank.

What size pump do I need to get? I was thinking of getting an Eheim 1262 which has 900GPH.... Will that do the trick?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Need to look at stats for the pump to see how it performs with that much head pressure. I'd bet you need a bigger pump.


----------



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

OK that is what I was afraid of. But how much bigger?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

What's the exact measurement from the sump to the top of the tank? How many times an hour do you want to turn the tank over?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No way that Eheim will work for 10' elevation. You'd have a trickle coming out if you use an Eheim at this height for head pressure.

Also, 10' is probably a major underestimation cause typical ceilings are at least 8' high, then add thickness of the floor/ceiling and the height of the tank & stand (another 5-6').

You could place sump on its own stand, raising it up several feet to compensate.

You're going to need a very powerful (i.e. high head/high electrical power sucking) pump.

Sedra KSP-20000 Water pump for Aquariums in Canada Sedra Water Pumps Sedra KSP-20000 Water pump for only $ 189.80!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Check out fish street online. I got my return pump from them. Great prices and amazingly good jabeo pumps. You should get a very strong pump for that height.


----------



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> No way that Eheim will work for 10' elevation. You'd have a trickle coming out if you use an Eheim at this height for head pressure.
> 
> Also, 10' is probably a major underestimation cause typical ceilings are at least 8' high, then add thickness of the floor/ceiling and the height of the tank & stand (another 5-6').
> 
> ...


That looks like it should do! Thanks!

The sump will be on a stand off the ground. Same height as the display tank. So it will probably be 13'


----------

